# over wintering?



## PincherM (Jul 28, 2011)

New owner of Motorhome, widower, so travel alone, senior citizen, groan when I get up out of the armchair and have share of age related complaints but will not let them get me down. I am considering going to Spain or Portugal for a large part of the winter. Leaning towards Turiscampo, Algarve at the moment. Am I being a bit ambitious? Did Oz and NZ last winter and it was great. Would appreciate any input especially as regards the journey getting there.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

PincherM said:


> Would appreciate any input especially as regards the journey getting there.


I'd pawn the family silver and buy at least a single ticket on the Portsmouth/ Plymouth-Santander Brittany Ferries boat. It cuts off a lot of cold and potentially snowy France when many campsites are closed or rather empty and dreary and aires have no water.

Coming back overland - perhaps late March- is not so bad- weather is improving and sites are beginning to open.

G

Edit: I'd also join the Portuguese Orbitur Camping chain (via their website) as you will get a substantial discount on their sites using the free discount card they offer to Senior Citizens -it beats the ACSI discount.


----------



## PincherM (Jul 28, 2011)

Grizzly, many thanks for info. App for Orbitur card already on it's way.
Reading some messages their seems to be a difference of opinion as to whether Southern Spain is better weatherwise than Portugal in the winter. Any advice on this?


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

All I would say, is that the winter weather on the Atlantic is not as good as the southern Med.

Pete 8)


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

As the last poster says once you turn the corner at Gibralter your on the Atlantic coast and it tends to be colder, wetter and windier than the Med coast i think you will be better of in Spain, 
We always winter in Benidorm but there are lots of decent places open all winter,We are off to Oz ourselves for three months on Jan 1. All the best.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi we live between Alicante and Valencia. Weather will be dry and warm during the day but will be cool at night. 18 to 25 day 5 To 10 at night.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I think, after seeing the very busy sites in southern Spain and Portugal in January and February this year that, were we to go again at that time of year, we'd book in advance. We were turned away from sites and had to squeeze in to others; far away from our idea of spending a week somewhere nice ! 

I'd also consider- if on my own- joining a rally. Your booking will be made, you are, I understand, guaranteed a reasonable pitch and you don't have to join in if you don't want to. There are organised excursions and trips from some places so you don't have to move the van. I know, from speaking to people en route to rallies, that many travel together on the way to Spain or the Algarve. Sites we saw had organised all sorts of activities from bridge clubs to boules leagues.

G


----------



## PincherM (Jul 28, 2011)

Sideways, spent early part of this year in Oz and NZ. Had a fantastic time. Liked NZ but not too happy with shaky ground! Cancelled visit to South Island day before quake hit Christchurch. Lovely people make you welcome in both places.


----------

